

People Track Health Stats - adamrights
http://mashable.com/2013/01/27/people-track-health-stats/

======
adamrights
Makes me think we need some open sourced US government sponsored apps to make
things easy and standardized -- it's the type of data that is both sensitive
and yet has great public importance.

